# Didnt get what I thought I did. Dura ace c24 CL vs TL with clincher tires



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wanted the CL model wheels because I am only going to use clincher tires. I got the TL model which says road tubeless on the side but they put clincher tires on it. The LBS where I bought it says the TL wheels are better because I can run them without tubes (no rim tape) or clinchers and I guess I could also do tubulars if I wanted. they put on Conti GP4000s tires.

Is there any disadvantage to what I ended up with? They will get me the CLs but is that necessary?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the TL with clincher tires will lose their structural integrity with exposure to direct sunlight


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

So if I were to ride early or on only overcast days would I be okay? How about the wheels?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the only difference I'm aware of between the CL and TL rims is weight.

CLs are listed as 1385g, TLs are 1458g.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> I wanted the CL model wheels because I am only going to use clincher tires. I got the TL model which says road tubeless on the side but they put clincher tires on it. The LBS where I bought it says the TL wheels are better because I can run them without tubes (no rim tape) or clinchers and I guess I could also do tubulars if I wanted. they put on Conti GP4000s tires.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage to what I ended up with? They will get me the CLs but is that necessary?


you can use clincher tires ONLY. regular or tubeless, doesn't matter. obviously to go tubeless, you need tubeless tires. you can NOT put tubulars on those wheels. after you wear out the GP4000's try some tubeless tires...you might like 'em.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> you can use clincher tires ONLY. regular or tubeless, doesn't matter. obviously to go tubeless, you need tubeless tires. you can NOT put tubulars on those wheels. after you wear out the GP4000's try some tubeless tires...you might like 'em.


Awww, come on! Let him try glueing some tubies on those. That would make for a fun thread.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> the only difference I'm aware of between the CL and TL rims is weight.
> 
> CLs are listed as 1385g, TLs are 1458g.


...and that's why I went TL's at at 16/20 spoke count. Those 7900 C24's TL's are probably the best box period. Stiff for climbing +15 %, nimble and sure foot going down same and you have plenty of tube and tubeless options. Frankly, I'm amazed at the sure fire spin and quiet glide of those wheels ( I run Conti gp4000s on them now)...and I have Zipp 404 Firecrest Clinchers to compare them with :thumbsup:


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

If you researched and wanted the CL's for your use then that's what you should have gotten. What's the price difference?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually thought TLs were for tubulars and was not familiar with tubeless....knowing what I know now, TLs are fine, maybe even better if I want to try tubeless at some point. The TLs seem to be a little more expensive on the web.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> I actually thought TLs were for tubulars and was not familiar with tubeless....knowing what I know now, TLs are fine, maybe even better if I want to try tubeless at some point. The TLs seem to be a little more expensive on the web.


just remember...if you want to try tubless, you absolutely have to have tubeless tires. do not try tubeless w/ regular clincher tires.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I put 75 miles on them today and WOW, Im sure there is a big placebo effect but they really spin up fast. I could not be happier with these wheels and the GP4000s tires.


----------



## whoiswes (Aug 22, 2010)

deleted


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

whoiswes said:


> I don't think this is entirely accurate, at least not for every tubeless-compatible wheelset. I have a set of Ultegra 6700's and the docs clearly indicate that either clinchers or tubeless tires can be used.
> 
> Obviously, you need a tube with a clincher, but there is zero reason why they shouldn't (and don't) work.


You missed the point. The point was that to run tubeless you have to use a tubeless specific tire. You cant run WITHOUT tubes with a normal clincher. Obviously you can use a standard clincher WITH a tube on these rims.


----------



## whoiswes (Aug 22, 2010)

deleted


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

whoiswes said:


> I don't think this is entirely accurate, at least not for every tubeless-compatible wheelset. I have a set of Ultegra 6700's and the docs clearly indicate that either clinchers or tubeless tires can be used.
> 
> Obviously, you need a tube with a clincher, but there is zero reason why they shouldn't (and don't) work.


 i said "if you want to try TUBELESS you have to have tubeless tires". when the word 'tubeless' is used alone it refers to a tire without a tube, unless it is qualified further by adding 'wheels'. i said nothing about regular clinchers/tubes which will obviously work.


----------



## whoiswes (Aug 22, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> i said "if you want to try TUBELESS you have to have tubeless tires". when the word 'tubeless' is used alone it refers to a tire without a tube, unless it is qualified further by adding 'wheels'. i said nothing about regular clinchers/tubes which will obviously work.


Jesus, I was just clarifying since I read it differently. I am so terribly sorry to have misread your poorly worded post.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Make sure if you try tubeless you use a sealant without amonia such as Caffelatex, otherwise those rims do corrode.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

whoiswes said:


> Jesus, I was just clarifying since I read it differently. I am so terribly sorry to have misread your poorly worded post.


Sorry man, but his last post wasn't out of line, nor was his earlier post "poorly worded". Probably best just to move on.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

whoiswes said:


> Jesus, I was just clarifying since I read it differently. I am so terribly sorry to have misread your poorly worded post.


wow, if my post was that traumatic of an experience for you, i'm not sure what to say.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

it is confusing. I read hundreds of pages of info and had tubular vs clincher figured out...then found out I bought wheels that are TUBEless...


Now lets all hug


----------

